# R15 Restarting on its own



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

I've had this receiver less then 48hrs. 6 times already, this receiver has restarted on its own. Some times it restarts simply by me pressing the guide button on the remote or if I'm in guide, just by pressing an arrow key on the remote will initiate a restart. Twice now though, while just sitting back and watching TV and not even touching the remote, the R15 just restarts on its own. I'll get a blue background screen and a message saying the receiver is restarting, be patient it is almost done. Then when it comes back, of course I lose all of my guide info and have to re acquire all of the program info. I put a call into D* and they told me I needed to reformat the hard drive to solve the problem. I'm not willing to do that just yet until I watch what I have recorded but I also don't see how that will help anyway. Any suggestions?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

You could try to force a software update on the machine. This seems to help some people. You just reboot the DVR and when you see the first blue screen hit 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote and nothing else. The next screen you see should tell you new Firmware has been found and is downloading. Even though it's most likely the same version you already have. This will put a fresh copy of the firmware down for you and keep all your SLs and recorded shows in tact.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Also what can help is reformatting. Sometimes these "new" units are just refurbs and a reformat of the harddrive once you get it is unfortunatly SOP. This lets you start anew.


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried that and was successful in re downloading the latest firmware. Unfortunately, about 10 minutes into watching TV after the update I got the same problem. I'm just sitting here watching TV when suddenly I get the same problem. The receiver just restarts on it's own with no input from me whatsoever. The D* tech support told me I'd need to reformat the HDD. I don't see the relation between the HDD and the restarting but will try it if it would help. I'd rather not reformat the HDD needlessly just because it is the first step on the tech supports flow chart for fixing any problems.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Usually when the firmware update doesn't help then sadly enough the reformat is the next step. I'm sort of leaning towards something else being wrong with the unit. Then again wouldn't be the first nor last time i've been wrong. I would go ahead and do the format as soon as you can and see if it helps. If not then you can request a new unit.


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

OK guys. I have one show recorded that I really don't want to miss. I'll watch it tonight when my wife comes home then I'll try the reformat or whatever else D* tells me to do. Since I started this thread, 90 minutes ago, I've gotten 4 restarts. I thought it might be a heat issue but the unit is running very cool. The exhaust air from the rear is not even warm, but cool, as is the unit itself.

I'd be very disappointed if my new unit was not in fact new but a refurb.


----------



## ruffneckc (Sep 1, 2006)

I've had the same problems with the unit just restarting on me since version 106C. What's more, I did perform a "reset all" when I got the update so this is happening regardless of a formatted HD.

Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're having the same problem I'm having. I'll continue to post my progress with this issue after I reset the HDD.


----------



## BigPotty (Dec 26, 2006)

It has been debated here whether or not the "reset all" format or the REC+Down Arrow format are the same thing.

I suggest doing both. I did with my 300 and it solved all of my issues (which didn't include random restarts).


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

I also did both. I did not solve all my issues, by a long shot. But, it may have helped. Therefore, I also recommend doing both--in for a penny, in for a pound, as they say.

Cheers,


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

The level 2 tech support didn't have me try anything. He just said "I have nothing here to help with that, in fact I've never even heard of that happening". It's obviously a defective unit and they're shipping me out a new/refurb unit.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It could be, and has been, argued that every R15 is a defective unit.

From your message does that mean you haven't tried the reformat?


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

I have not tried the reformat. The tech support guy at D* told me not to even bother. He said that there was obviously something wrong with it that went beyond anything they could do over the phone. The unit is unwatchable at this point, it restarts on it's own about every 15min. Seems like a heat issue to me but the unit is cool to the touch and the exhaust air is cool like I said. Not even warm but cool. The installer who brought this unit was a sub contractor. The box looks like it may have been opened prior to my installation because I see a strip of clear plastic tape over the D* seal on the box. I hadn't seen that when the box was first opened. Also, the box smelled so heavily of cigarettes that my home smelled like cigarettes until I brought the box to the basement (which then wreaked of smoke for two days). It makes me wonder what the history of this particular unit was.


----------



## BigPotty (Dec 26, 2006)

This is one of the problems with using these contractors for installation. I would probably be complaining to DTV about these issues, if this were to happen to me. In fact when our installer came he was very careless with dropping our receivers. Yes, they were in the boxes still, but from the problems I had I would assume they are pretty fragile. A week later I had to send my 500 in because of a clicking hard drive. Luckily DTV was pretty good about replacing it and it came in only a couple days (postage paid both ways). The thing is, if no one complains about a bad contractor, then they will be permitted to continue these practices. It doesn't seem that there is any sort of review process for their work besides the DTV checklist you sign when they finish. And of course they rush you through that without really letting you review it all.

If you feel like it, I'm sure the forum members would appreciate an experiment on your part. You should try the reformat to see if it clears up the issue, even if you have a new unit on the way.

Oh, and from reading many posts here, it seems that you can only take what the reps say with a grain of salt...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Flyhigh said:


> I have not tried the reformat. The tech support guy at D* told me not to even bother. He said that there was obviously something wrong with it that went beyond anything they could do over the phone. The unit is unwatchable at this point, it restarts on it's own about every 15min. Seems like a heat issue to me but the unit is cool to the touch and the exhaust air is cool like I said. Not even warm but cool. The installer who brought this unit was a sub contractor. The box looks like it may have been opened prior to my installation because I see a strip of clear plastic tape over the D* seal on the box. I hadn't seen that when the box was first opened. Also, the box smelled so heavily of cigarettes that my home smelled like cigarettes until I brought the box to the basement (which then wreaked of smoke for two days). It makes me wonder what the history of this particular unit was.


Could be heat or could be a bad HD, both of which would require a replacement. But it could also be a bad cluster/FAT which a reformat will fix. You're going to loose your SLs/MYPlaylist anyway, why not try a reformat and see if it works?


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

BigPotty said:


> This is one of the problems with using these contractors for installation. I would probably be complaining to DTV about these issues, if this were to happen to me. In fact when our installer came he was very careless with dropping our receivers. Yes, they were in the boxes still, but from the problems I had I would assume they are pretty fragile. A week later I had to send my 500 in because of a clicking hard drive. Luckily DTV was pretty good about replacing it and it came in only a couple days (postage paid both ways). The thing is, if no one complains about a bad contractor, then they will be permitted to continue these practices. It doesn't seem that there is any sort of review process for their work besides the DTV checklist you sign when they finish. And of course they rush you through that without really letting you review it all.
> 
> If you feel like it, I'm sure the forum members would appreciate an experiment on your part. You should try the reformat to see if it clears up the issue, even if you have a new unit on the way.
> 
> Oh, and from reading many posts here, it seems that you can only take what the reps say with a grain of salt...


So this problem is automatically the installers fault because your installer had a box slip out of his hands? And how did the installer rush you through the paperwork without letting you review it all? I'm not trying to offend you or anything. It's just that I always read anything that I sign before I sign it. Even when I feel like I am being rushed through it, I say "I've got to read this before I sign it." That has always worked for me and if it isn't good enough, I just won't sign.


----------



## BigPotty (Dec 26, 2006)

Well the box didn't "slip" out of his hands. He basically dropped the stack of 4 boxes from about a foot off the floor. Then later when it came time to install downstairs he did the same thing. I felt the attitude this guy had was very unprofessional overall. As for signing the review paper, the install took way too long (mostly because of an extra 30 min on the phone with DTV) and it's not like it's a contract or anything. By the time we got to that point we just wanted them out of our house. The instructional portion of using our R15's was simply how to turn it on and how to press record. Luckily I found this forum, which was very helpful for working out the bugs we had (formating, updating, etc.) and finding some not so obvious features. It's not like the DTV manuals are all that great.

And besides, I just think the installation review should be left to do in privacy with no pressure from the installer. Am I so wrong about this?

Maybe I'm a little jaded with bad house call experiences. I've had to deal with poor service from the phone company too (also contractors). My comment is just in response to the idea that these contractors really aren't answering to anyone. Does their manager check their work when it's completed? Do they even have a manager? Is there any sort of discipline if they make a mistake? I felt they just wanted to rush through the work as quickly as possible and high tail it out of here. I'm sure for many DTV customers this person will be the first representation of the DTV customer service. Not necessarily a good image for DTV (at least my experience).


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

BigPotty said:


> Well the box didn't "slip" out of his hands. He basically dropped the stack of 4 boxes from about a foot off the floor. Then later when it came time to install downstairs he did the same thing. I felt the attitude this guy had was very unprofessional overall. As for signing the review paper, the install took way too long (mostly because of an extra 30 min on the phone with DTV) and it's not like it's a contract or anything. By the time we got to that point we just wanted them out of our house. The instructional portion of using our R15's was simply how to turn it on and how to press record. Luckily I found this forum, which was very helpful for working out the bugs we had (formating, updating, etc.) and finding some not so obvious features. It's not like the DTV manuals are all that great.
> 
> And besides, I just think the installation review should be left to do in privacy with no pressure from the installer. Am I so wrong about this?
> 
> Maybe I'm a little jaded with bad house call experiences. I've had to deal with poor service from the phone company too (also contractors). My comment is just in response to the idea that these contractors really aren't answering to anyone. Does their manager check their work when it's completed? Do they even have a manager? Is there any sort of discipline if they make a mistake? I felt they just wanted to rush through the work as quickly as possible and high tail it out of here. I'm sure for many DTV customers this person will be the first representation of the DTV customer service. Not necessarily a good image for DTV (at least my experience).


If you feel the installer did not do his job properly, or did not provide the level of service you would expect, I would advise you call directv and have them open a complaint. One thing I keep hearing is that nobody wants to complain. The thing is, Directv relies on customer feedback to gauge how well the Home Sevice Providers are doing, so your opinion DOES matter


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

adbs2007 said:


> One thing I keep hearing is that nobody wants to complain. The thing is, Directv relies on customer feedback to gauge how well the Home Sevice Providers are doing, so your opinion DOES matter


Speaking only for myself, I have complained. All my complaints have gotten me is several refurbished units, despite my conviction that the problems have been related to software rather than hardware. A recent CSR explained that sending a refurbished unit was the only action he could undertake; that is, the only alternative was to do nothing. At some point, even a goldfish figres out that a given action is futile and stops doing it. 

I suppose that the situation with home installers is similar. How would complaining help the poster? It might help others. But, that's another matter, more or less a "tragedy of the commons," as they're called.

If DTV were interested in customer impressions, they'd send out a survey. I get such surveys from other companies all the time. Even my physicians send out such surveys. Clearly, our opinions don't matter.

At some point, I will figure out how to vote with my feet. Right now, I'm too preoccupied to bother.

I suppose that many other R-15 users, including some of this forum, feel similarly. But, it's also possible that I speak only for myself. If I really cared, I'd send out a survey. 

Cheers,


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

My replacement unit arrived and it is fact a reconditioned unit. It is a R15-300 to replace my -100. Is that a step back? It seems like I've seen more complaints about problems with the 300. I'll try the reformat tonight just to make sure the fix isn't that simple. I'd want to send back the HDD blank anyway. The -300 is a bit more compact then the -100 but ultimately what is most important in a DVR is its reliability. These things really aren't anything more then paperweights if they can't record what you want when you want it to consistently are they?


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

Flyhigh said:


> My replacement unit arrived and it is fact a reconditioned unit. It is a R15-300 to replace my -100. Is that a step back? It seems like I've seen more complaints about problems with the 300. I'll try the reformat tonight just to make sure the fix isn't that simple. I'd want to send back the HDD blank anyway. The -300 is a bit more compact then the -100 but ultimately what is most important in a DVR is its reliability. These things really aren't anything more then paperweights if they can't record what you want when you want it to consistently are they?


People have reported issues with all 3 r15 manufacturers. Me? I have 2 r15-300s at home and no real issues. It seems to almost depend on the unit


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

We really have no way of telling if one unit fails more than another. There may be more posting of problems with the -500, but it's been around twice as long as the others. We also don't know how many of each model are out there. If there were twice as many complaints about the -300 we might assume it's more problematic. But, there may be 5x as many -300's out there.
The point is, anything posted here indicating one unit being more or less reliable is pure speculation. Unless of course, we have an insider with objective failure rate data.


----------



## boogiebear64 (Apr 19, 2005)

This has nothing to do with correcting this poster's problem, but is a comment on if Directv cares about their installers. I had my Directv put in to replace a Dish system. (I was with them for 8 years). Since the installation, Direct has called to check if we had any problems twice(week 3 and week 4) and also called once a week after we got Directv with a bunch of questions about our installer and the quality of his work. They seemed to really care in my case. I sincerely hope they continue to care this much(calls could stop now :lol: ), would be a nice change from the service I got from Dish.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

boogiebear64 said:


> ...a comment on if Directv cares about their installers.


Usually, they're independant contractors. It's hit or miss on the quality of your install. It's nice to hear they call some people to check though. They didn't with me.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

My guess is that they somehow know whom to call and whom not to call. But, I wonder how. Viewing habits, maybe???

Cheers,


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

It's been a week with the replacement unit and I've had no problems with restarting on the replacement unit. The one thing I do notice, and it may be a difference in the 300 compared to the 100 I originally had is in the line of site reception of the IR remote. On the 100, I could aim just about anywhere, including bouncing the beam off of the ceiling. With the replacement -300, I have to be fairly precise in aiming the remote. This is a minor annoyance but it has me looking into alternatives. I have a fairly large coffee table that forces me to lift my arm high over my head to change channels if I'm lying on the couch. I guess I'll look into RF.


----------



## BigPotty (Dec 26, 2006)

Any results with reformating your old DVR?


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

I never got the opportunity to try. The replacement unit showed up in only 2 days. I couldn't believe how fast it came. I didn't have a chance to experiment, sorry. I just swapped the units out.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I think the point I, and everyone else was trying to make was that if you did a reformat your problem may have been solved. You mentioned you didn't want to do that because you had shows recorded you wanted to watch. Yet you got a new unit and returned the old, I'm guessing, without watching your shows.

For future reference, the problem you were describing has been seen before. A reformat typically solves that problem without having to call DTV or get a new unit.

In the future, if you want to ask the members of this forum for help, maybe consider trying the help offered. Quite a few members offered their help and you ignored that help.

Otherwise we'll just recommend you call DTV and get a new unit next time you're having problems.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Performing a reformat is certainly the most expeditious way to (temporarily) solve certain problems. But, for problems that DTV hasn't yet acknowledged, I'm all for swapping out units. Unless users do so, DTV has absolutely no obvious financial incentive to acknowledge and repair defects. And, it's by no means clear that incentives other than financial incentives play any role in DTV's decision processes.

YMMV, of course.

Cheers.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm beginning to believe the R15 can't be fixed. Otherwise there's no reason for it to be in this condition 17 months after release. If folks want to return their units for new one's that's one route to take. Otherwise to a RBR once a week and a reformat every couple of months and you may be able to live with it. Of course you can always do like me and unplug it and put a SDTivo in it's place.

They could suprise us with another update but then the question is, will it help or hurt?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm beginning to believe the R15 can't be fixed. Otherwise there's no reason for it to be in this condition 17 months after release. If folks want to return their units for new one's that's one route to take. Otherwise to a RBR once a week and a reformat every couple of months and you may be able to live with it. Of course you can always do like me and unplug it and put a SDTivo in it's place.
> 
> They could suprise us with another update but then the question is, will it help or hurt?


I concur. This has been my opinion since my first use of the R-15, in April 2006.

Cheers,

P.S. Do the forum's conflict-of-interest rules require me to disclose that I am a shareholder of FedEx, the company DTV uses to ship exchanged R-15 units? 

Cheers,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wbmccarty said:


> I concur. This has been my opinion since my first use of the R-15, in April 2006.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Hummm, not sure. But I don't think there are any conflict of interest rules for DBSTalk. Of course I could be wrong but I haven't seen them.

*EDIT: Wait, how many R15's/HR20's did you say you had?????*


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

> Wait, how many R15's/HR20's did you say you had?????


All at once, or over the course of time? In either case, probably not enough to have affected the price of FedEx shares--yet.


----------

